# A paper on Evoltuion and Christian scientists?



## Andrew P.C. (Mar 7, 2007)

Hello all...

I'm writing a paper for school on the incoherent beliefs of Evolution. I was curious if any of you would have a site recommended for me showing christian scientists who believed/believe that science can prove God rather then disprove him? 

It would be most appreciated.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Mar 7, 2007)

http://www.icr.org/


----------



## lv1nothr (Mar 7, 2007)

Answers In Genesis


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Mar 7, 2007)

Well, I thank you for those. I did alot of research off of AIG. I was looking more for a site that has older scientists. 

Maybe a quote from Martin Luther.


----------



## lv1nothr (Mar 7, 2007)

Andrew P.C. said:


> Well, I thank you for those. I did alot of research off of AIG. I was looking more for a site that has older scientists.
> 
> Maybe a quote from Martin Luther.



Ok then...here ya go!!!


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Mar 7, 2007)

lv1nothr said:


> Ok then...here ya go!!!



Lol, I feel like an idiot.  

Thanks Grace. (I think that's your name.)


----------



## lv1nothr (Mar 7, 2007)

Andrew P.C. said:


> Lol, I feel like an idiot.
> 
> Thanks Grace. (I think that's your name.)



You're very welcome Andrew, and yes, Grace is my name! Glad to be of service...my brain *cell* happened to on duty tonight! Ya never know!


----------

